# Think this will work?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

_The next time we go to the vets?_








​


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooh...we need one of those!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hahaha I love it! Paws crossed that it works!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Perfect !!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it!! Where did you find it?


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so trying that Tuesday!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If it does, I sure need one.

It looks like tucker has his look down pat to use at the vet's too.:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Love it!! Where did you find it?


It belonged to my dad, it is most likely he got it at Walmart or Brooks pharmacy probably about 8-10 years ago.



coppers-mom said:


> It looks like tucker has his look down pat to use at the vet's too.:


Oh, he can work it for all it's worth believe me


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love it!!! We need one of those! Tucker looks great.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww! How could it not work?!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

hey it is worth a try!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great idea and your pup wears it well!


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

awesome...such a beauty.


----------

